# Improved look...



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Would like to thank Oceanmaster for servicing my reels and doing a phenomenal job as well. They're lower end Penns but they serve their purpose well(offshore, bottom fishing). Keith really made them pop by adding the gold knobs. The picture doesn't do them justice. On top is the before and bottom is after. I haven't been able to put them to use since keith serviced them but I'm sure they'll perform as good as they look! Hopefully my pic attached properly.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

they look good, and keith does great work! Where did you get that rod holder from or made?


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

I had them made at Blackfyn customs...a couple of my buddies worked there and I would help out from time to time so instead of getting paid I asked could they make me 2 sets of 4 for my garage. Those are just some they threw together for me because I didn't need anything special. They normally do some really really nice ones with gold rod holders etc. I'll ask my buddy but I think the owner is just working from his home now.


----------

